# S.RHOM???



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

this is spike my S.RHOM, well im pretty sure anyway. I just want to see what you all think and maybe what variant he might be???


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

another pic


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

doesnt look like a rhom to me.. i dono.. we'll wait for the pros.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

another pic


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

He was sold to me as a S.RHOM???


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dono.. the spotting is different... from what i've seen on juvie rhoms.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

how big is he?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

he's about 2 inches he hasnt grown very much ive had him for at least 6 months


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn 6 months and only 2" something is wrong. They should be around 4-5" in 6 months


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

i dont know??? at first i fed him blood worms and now he eats a small goldfish every day so i know hes being fed enough???? frank??? :sad:


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I have a S. Rhom from the same LFS as PZ69, here is a tank pic and you can see the it's only about 2 inches, and 6 months.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

ok, first it is way too small for an ID but that being said it does not appear to be S.Rhombeus at this time. There are many varients of S.Rhombeus so only time will tell. By just looking at this very small specimen with rounded snout and very large eye I am going to GUESS that it is in the Pristobrycon Genus. Possible eigenmanni. Again at this stage in it's development there is no way to be certain and may infact look completely different with another inch or two added.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> ok, first it is way too small for an ID but that being said it does not appear to be S.Rhombeus at this time. There are many varients of S.Rhombeus so only time will tell. By just looking at this very small specimen with rounded snout and very large eye I am going to GUESS that it is in the Pristobrycon Genus. Possible eigenmanni. Again at this stage in it's development there is no way to be certain and may infact look completely different with another inch or two added.


What are some tell tale signs of this being either? If there are any. Like I said we both bought these fish from LFS, the guy didn't know up from down in terms of piranhas, over the phone he told us they were caribas (or his version of Black red bellies) when we showed up we thought they were Rhoms.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Does yours look just like this one? and is yours the same size at 6 months? That is a very slow growth rate for any P no matter what type it is. There are no tell tail signs at this stage to make any possitive ID. I only notice the eye and snout as not looking like a typical S.Rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. As to type of locality fish is from, can't say, to young.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes mine is the same size, roughly. Thanks frank, do you know which variation of S. Rhom?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Well at this stage I obviously disagree with Frank but he is the resident expert on this so I would assume him to be correct if I were you. Just note my opinion and we will see as it developes. I have 6 rhom varients all at 3-4" now but started at 2" and none of them share the look of your fish. As I said there are many varients so it could be but time will tell. As of now I would say


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> Yes mine is the same size, roughly. Thanks frank, do you know which variation of S. Rhom?





> As to type of locality fish is from, can't say, to young.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy: Photo taken from Schulte Piranhas in the Aquarium. Photo by H.R. Axelrod.

I don't have juvenile photos available of similar S. rhombeus "appearance". But you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I am very familiar with this pic and it looks nothing like this fish in question except for the size of it's spots and that is not a definitive characteristic. Again it is way to small to even begin a debate on but I would have to agree to disagree at this point.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PiranhaMaster Posted on Feb 9 2004, 06:04 PM
> I am very familiar with this pic and it looks nothing like this fish in question except for the size of it's spots and that is not a definitive characteristic. Again it is way to small to even begin a debate on but I would have to agree to disagree at this point.


 Let's hope the fish lives long and propers to void this debate eh?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree. I just made this for a quick comparison. Not trying to drag out this topic any longer though.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Eye, Snout, Tail, Head are all very different


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PiranhaMaster Posted on Feb 9 2004, 06:15 PM
> Eye, Snout, Tail, Head are all very different
> PiranhaMaster Posted on Feb 9 2004, 06:14 PM
> I agree. I just made this for a quick comparison. Not trying to drag out this topic any longer though.


 Understand.







Welcome to growth morphology studies.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

doesn'tlook like a rhom to me, it has large eyes,a nd a rounded nose, as Piranha Master pointed out


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> phil Posted on Feb 9 2004, 08:59 PM
> doesn'tlook like a rhom to me, it has large eyes,a nd a rounded nose, as Piranha Master pointed out


 What is not pointed out is the fish image was taken at a slight angle giving the nose that appearance. Which is why I have pinned that fish photos should be angle-free and flank photos only without deviation to avoid false positives for ID. I'll see if I can find the image of my own S. rhombeus that is identicle to the one shown by Chad_linden. As I said, we all can argue pro and con on this ID. Ultimately when the fish grows out then the proper ID will be made.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I posted it..chad linden has one the same as me


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

hey frank... are you talking about my p or lindens p??? sorry


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

We'll post some more pics in a couple/few months


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If there is nothing else, will close out this topic. If PARANHAZ69 wants this topic reopened at a later date, please PM. Thanks


----------

